# Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???



## alex4 (19. September 2004)

Moinzn Boardies!!
Mit was für Ködern fangt ihr eure Döbel#c?? Ich habe bis jetzt fast immer Grashüpfer und Schwimmbrot verwendet, wollte aber mal wissen ob  es da noch andere Alternativen gibt! Vor allem im Winter weis ich net was ich da für Köder verwenden soll!!
Danke für jede Antwort!
Gruß alex#h


----------



## svenskepilk (19. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Vogelbeeren(rot oder gelb) sind ein herrlicher Döbelköder. Im Winter hab ich aber auch beim Spinnfischen öfters Döbel erwischt.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## alex4 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Die Döbel die du mit Spinner fängst, fängst du die in ruhiger Strömung oder eher in Starker???


----------



## barsch_zocker (19. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Da gibts ne rießen Auswahl:q  denn Döbel fressen "fast" alles
aber speziell im Winter sind pflanzliche Köder wie Mais, Teig nich so gut...
Kleine Köderfische sind immer gut#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Ich hab auch gehört dass Kirschen super sind.
Aber auch mit der Fliegenrute klapppts super.Ansonsten mit Madenbündel.


----------



## Case (19. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Auf große Döbel würd ich Käse nehmen. 
Ich weiß, ist verpönt.. Aber so 'n Kubikzentimeter " Adler Sahne " am 14er Drilling mit leichter Grundmontage..Sehr sichere Sache. Die kleineren gehen eher auf Rotwurm beim Stippen. Ansonsten wie gesagt.. Döbel fressen Alles. 

Case


----------



## karpfenwuerger (19. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Hi

Das mit den Kirschen haut hin. Damit fing ich schon einige schöne Fische.


MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## **bass** (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

kirschen,fischlein,miniwobbler, frühstücksfleisch,spinner der grösse 1+2,fetter tauwurm an posenmontage,heuschrecken,käfer...
mann sollte nur die spinnköder etwas schneller einholen als beim barschangeln.
und alle köder meistens nahe der oberfläche anbieten.


----------



## Dorschi (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Bomber fat A Wobbler in silber- schwarz in 1  1/2" 1/4 Oz schön am Flußrand führen. Oft kommen die Bisse schon beim Aufklatschen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Ich hab mal im BLINKER gelesen, dass Döbel auch gut mit kleinen Käsestückchen zu fangen sind. Stimmt das denn???


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Döbel sind wirklich auf vielfältigste Art zu beangeln.
In kleineren Bächen/Flüssen habe ich sie schon mit Trocken/Nassfliege gefangen, in grösseren Flüssen auch mit Spinner, Wobbler, Twister , GuFi und sonstigen Kunstködern, ebenfalls als Beifang beim Angeln mit Frolic (dann meist grosse), auf Maden, Wurm, Brot, Teig, Mais etc. an der Picker/GRund/Posenrute, Frühstücksfleisch, Käse, Würstchen, Salzheringstückchen, Köfifetzen, und, und, und......

Ich glaube es gibt wirklich fast nix, auf ws die nicht beissen.

Die Frage wird immer sein, auf was beissen sie gerade besonders gut und wie kriegt man die Grösseren.

Das wird aber nach meinen Erfahrungen in jedem Gewässer zu jeder Jahreszeit unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Veit (22. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Döbel habe ich schon auf folgende Köder gefangen: Spinner, Wobbler, Frolic (Boilies), Heuschrecke, Schwimmbrot, Maden, Mais, Fliegen, Wurm, Teig, Köderfische bis Handlänge. 
Bester Köder für großer Döbel ist meiner Meinung nach Frolic. Wenn man richtig viele Fangen will ist ein silberner 2er bis 4er Spinner topp. An klaren Bächen läufts mit Brot oder Fliegen am besten.


----------



## Funkateer (22. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Also meine besten Döbel hab ich auf einen kleinen (5cm) Wobbler in einem Naturdesign gefangen. Immer mit der Strömung recht flott eingekurbelt.....

Was aber viel mehr Laune macht ist das Angeln mit Wasserkugel, langes Vorfach und ne Fliege drangetüttelt......

Funkateer


----------



## MegaAal (25. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Hallo
Ich benutze wenn ich auf Döbel angle meist nur Brot, Mais oder Made da hatte ich die besten erfolge.


----------



## duck_68 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Hallo,

meine favorisierten Döbelköder sind jahreszeitabhäbgig:

Frühjahr/Sommer: Kirschen, Käse, Knoblauchwurst, Schimmbrot, Heuhüpfer...

Herbst/Winter: Matjesstückchen, Käse, Salzhering, Knobiwurst (in der kalten Jahreszeit hatte ich bessere Erfolge mit "herzhafter" gewürzten Ködern) #6 

Gruß

Martin #h  #h


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Ich erneure mal den alten Trööt.
Ich will es zum ersten mal auf Döbel im Sommer mal probieren.
Gewässer ist ein ca. 8-10meter breiter Bach/Fluss mit ca. 1meter wassertiefe; vllt. auch ein wenig tiefer. Soll ich unterhalb oder oberhalb so eines mini-Wasserfalls/Wehr ca. 10cm hoch angeln. Dort ist die ansonsten träger Strömung was stärker. Hinter dem "Wehr" sind die nächsten 60 meter mit Baumbewuchs, teils mit ästen im Wasser.
Eigtl. wurden dort von 5jahren rotaugen meist gefangen aber auch mal ein Döbel auf Brot, aber wie gesagt vor mind. 5 jahren oder sogar 10. Ein Bekannter fischte mal dort.
Aber das ist mitten aufm feld und dort angelt normalerweise niemand.

Wäre um Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## lak (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

meine Erfahrung ist das Döbel richtige Wasserschweine sind un alels essen was sie bekommen, ich hab sie schon mit
Käse, Frühstücksfleisch, Kirschen Köfi, rotwurm, fliege...
gefangen...
kannste teoretisch alles nehmen


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Ja das stimmt ,aber mir macht es am meisten spaß nen richtig großen döbel an der 5er fliegenrute zu drillen (habe so schon dickköpfe bis 60cm gefangen! )
mfg tim
ansonsten nimm käse,frühstücksfleisch oder lege eine futterstelle mit fruchtigen miniboilies(14mm) an! klappt genau so gut!
mfg tim


----------



## torino (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Kann man die Döbel auch dann fangen wenn man sie im Sommer genau im Wasser sieht wie sie sich sonnen oder hat das dann keinen Sinn ? Und wie soll man die dann beangeln ?


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Köder auf Döbel???*

Ich fange meine Döbel mit Maden , Kirschen und Brot desweiteren mit der Spinn und Fliegenrute #6

LG


----------

